# Ladies. Given a choice. Who would you date?



## svenm2112 (Aug 9, 2020)

Given a choice. Who would you date and who. You wouldn't and give your honest opinion please.
The first pic is my father.
The second one is my brother and his daughter.
The third one is me.
Which got the handsome gene. And who got the ugly one???


----------

